# Lavarropas Drean Excellent no centrifuga con carga.



## Otro Usuario (Sep 30, 2021)

Buenas, lavarropas Drean Excellent no centrifuga con carga, sí lo hace sin ella o con carga mínima. *P*ensando que eran los carbones lo llevé al taller electro mecánico donde no le encontraron ningún problema. *E*l programador y la placa aparentemente funcionan ya que sin carga o poca carga centrifuga. *Q*ué puede ser? *G*racias y saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 30, 2021)

Suena mas a mecánico que a eléctrico. ¿ Embrague, correa ?


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2021)

.


Los lavarropas Drean de carga superior tienen un *termoactuador* que se activa en el centrifugado, estos tienen el motor de 1 sola velocidad.

Si este modelo "Excelent" tiene el mismo tipo de motor posiblemente lo tenga.





Salu2.-


----------



## Otro Usuario (Sep 30, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Suena mas a mecánico que a eléctrico. ¿ Embrague, correa ?


Pareciera, embrague no tiene, es un 189. La correa está perfecta, no patina en el centrifugado.


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Los lavarropas Drean de carga superior tienen un *termoactuador* que se activa en el centrifugado, estos tienen el motor de 1 sola velocidad.
> ...


Este es un 189, carga frontal, no tiene termoactuador. Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Sep 30, 2021)

Otro Usuario dijo:


> Buenas, lavarropas Drean Excellent no centrifuga con carga, sí lo hace sin ella o con carga mínima. *P*ensando que eran los carbones lo llevé al taller electro mecánico donde no le encontraron ningún problema. *E*l programador y la placa aparentemente funcionan ya que sin carga o poca carga centrifuga. *Q*ué puede ser? *G*racias y saludos.


Consiga una balanza , pese ropa mojada y luego colóquela a un lavado corto, con centrifugado sin jabón
Si la carga máxima es 7 kilos ponga 5 kilos y lave  y luego otro corto con 8 kilos, si no centrifuga, tiene un tope de seguridad, para no romper la batea por centrifugado.
¿el lavarropas ese tiene motor *servo* o es motor* comun* ?
( *descripción* : el *servo* hace un ruido horrible a subterráneo moderno tipo* wwiiiiiii*  que uno quiere matar a su familia )

Ese lavarropas tiene un modelo* Autobalance*, por ahi comienza el centrifugado y si no está balanceado toca algun sensor, que lo detecta ya planta la maniobra, no hay cosa mas peligrosa girando que una batea desbalanceada.    

Veamas  un centrifugado desbalanceado que nos ilustre el asunto --> ver imagen aqui  Se nota inmediatamente que al lavarropas esto, no lo hace feliz.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2021)

Dependiendo del tipo de motor que tenga podría ser el condensador de arranque. 
Si el condensador está bajo de capacidad al motor le cuesta moverse, por eso sin carga o poca carga no termina de arrancar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2021)

Dijo que estaba bien de carbones


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2021)

Dejo el esquema subido a Yoreparo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2021)

Salvo que sea un problema del "CONTROL ELECTRÓNICO" . . .


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 30, 2021)

Mi pregunta viene mas que nada desde mi ignorancia, como se habla de problemas de centrifugado se puede deducir que en el lavado el motor anda perfecto. ¿ Hay lavarropas con protección por sobrepeso/sobrecarga que solo actúe en el centrifugado ? porque yo supondría que lo debería hacer también en el lavado.


----------



## Otro Usuario (Oct 1, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Consiga una balanza , pese ropa mojada y luego colóquela a un lavado corto, con centrifugado sin jabón
> Si la carga máxima es 7 kilos ponga 5 kilos y lave  y luego otro corto con 8 kilos, si no centrifuga, tiene un tope de seguridad, para no romper la batea por centrifugado.
> ¿el lavarropas ese tiene motor *servo* o es motor* comun* ?
> ( *descripción* : el *servo* hace un ruido horrible a subterráneo moderno tipo* wwiiiiiii*  que uno quiere matar a su familia )
> ...


Buen video! El motor es común, podría ser que este fallando el sensor, el tema es que no sé en dónde se encuentra. Gracias


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Dependiendo del tipo de motor que tenga podría ser el condensador de arranque.
> Si el condensador está bajo de capacidad al motor le cuesta moverse, por eso sin carga o poca carga no termina de arrancar.


Hola, no tiene condensador, tiene placa controladora. Sin carga funciona perfecto. Gracias


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dijo que estaba bien de carbones


Llevé el motor al taller y no encontraron ningún problema. Gracias


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Salvo que sea un problema del "CONTROL ELECTRÓNICO" . . .


Eso parece, lo que me desconcierta es que debería fallar de la misma manera sin carga si no me equivoco. Gracias


----------

